# Mixing Red, Force, Rival



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Can you mix the Red Shifters, with a Force or Rival Rear Derailleur? What are the differences between the shifters and Derailleurs between the groups, besides weight? 
Thanks. 
I'm thinking of buying a CAAD9-4.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

IIRC...mechanically they are all the same. Except for the Zero loss on the rear shifting on the Red.

I'm running a mix of Sram parts too. 2008 shifters with 2010 front and rear derailleurs, with a Red crank, PG 1070 cassette, Dura Ace 7801 chain.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

so does the Red shifters only work with the Red derailleur? Will Force shifter work with the Red derailleur? 

What is the difference btwn the Rival and Force shifters besides 20g?


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

piercebrew said:


> so does the Red shifters only work with the Red derailleur? Will Force shifter work with the Red derailleur?
> 
> What is the difference btwn the Rival and Force shifters besides 20g?


They're all interchangeable. Any SRAM road shifter will work with any SRAM road derailleur.
As previously stated , differences between the shifters are in materials (more CF on Red) and the fact that Red has Zero Loss shifting on the right shifter.

This topic has been discussed many, many times over the last couple of years so if you browse these and other forums you'll find the answers to all of these questions.


----------

